# Escaped Frog back from the Dead (With blotchy skin)



## r00en (Apr 15, 2020)

So I wish my first post here was a little more cheery BUT sadly here we are. 

I just got my first group of whites tree frogs yesterday, four in total and everyone was doing great. come to feed them this afternoon and one of the four was missing. The smallest. After ripping the tank apart we found out the back lip of the glass lid which is plastic was a little flimsy. he must have really struggled to smush his way under it and I'm shocked he even managed at all but he did. He must have been out for at least 10 hours from the time he jumped to the time we found him behind a book case covered in dirt, dust and hair. 

He was fully dried out and stiff but was twitching and giving little signs of life so we soaked him in warm water and tried to rub his chest a bit to get his blood flowing. After about an hour of that he bounced back and is acting 100% normal, even ate a cricket before finding a leaf to sit on and take a nap, only issue is his skin is blotchy , I'll attach a picture sorry it's not the greatest quality but I don't wanna over stress him by dragging him out and handling him any more. 










He's alert and moving around normally, seems to react to light sound and touch and otherwise seems just fine. If it wasn't for the skin I would be able to tell him apart from the others. 

Sadly my normaly exotic vet is only taking serious emergency cases if that as he and his wife are elderly and really can't be out in public right now. And my emergency vet is a 50/50 shot if they are even open for exotics depending on when that vet is in. They are also only taking extreme emergency cases. Anything I can do at home or is it just a waiting game at this point? 

And the issue with the lid has been fixed, no one is sneaking out any time soon it's locked up tight.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not sure you can do much more than watch him for now. I've got a little hope for you. I've done that twice now. I hydrated them, carefully cleaned them, and kept them isolated for 24 hours.
I got lucky, and they both did fine.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## r00en (Apr 15, 2020)

Pumilo said:


> I'm not sure you can do much more than watch him for now. I've got a little hope for you. I've done that twice now. I hydrated them, carefully cleaned them, and kept them isolated for 24 hours.
> I got lucky, and they both did fine.
> Best of luck to you.


That's what I assumed, sadly I'm out of tanks and heat pads to keep a separate tank so he will have to stay with the others for now. Blotchy skin in frogs always freaks me out a little. Thank you though! Gives me a little more hope for the tiny guy.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Chromatophore reactions are the acute visual presentation of a frogs biochemistry. 

Your frog would be well speculated to have experienced the stressors of dehydration. at the very least. common to escaped whites are dermal abrasions and adverse skin contacts.

Mist gently and delicately, all surface areas, but allow a dry off period - Dont Douse. I repeat Dont Douse, with appropriate chlor free water, room temp water. Be certain your animal can acess a clean easy to get in-and-out of receptacle of water. Hygenic hydration is his most crucial need presently.

*make sure water is changed often, and assume an increased vulnerability to infection, respond accordingly. An easy guide to follow is your willingness to drink from the bowl yourself. At least approach the ideal. *

Dont Over-Respond with resources or free roaming food items.

Examine your environment for structural and ventilation deficits.

Aussie Whites Arent A Humid Frog.


----------

